# Using Etsy as an Online Store?



## BryanCramer (Mar 3, 2013)

I make furniture part time, well seasonally, but that's a story for another day. When I do a commission its the usual planning and designing process as anyone else and the payment is with a check. If I would have to ship the arraignments would be made in the planning process. I stumbled upon designing a small pedestal table that knocks down:










I have been asked if this could be purchased through my online store. Everyone is into the "order online" mentality; "Can I just ordered it online?". These are easy to ship knocked down flat. Could I just use Etsy as an online store? It's cost prohibited to create an online store in my website unless there is something I don't know. I might sell a dozen of these a year unless it takes off but I still don't plan on going full time with this. Basically my plan is to make a few as inventory and then list them on Etsy advertising through social media; when they're gone they're gone until I make a new batch. I have some other variation ideas too.

What do you think? Any other websites or services? I'm ok with a a commission % fee because of my low volume. I'm not out to start a furniture line and sell through my website.

Thanks

Summary: I'm looking for options for a low volume online store.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

do people just want to pay for the items electronically? can they not just send paypal? or maybe set up an ebay auction and link to it on your website?


----------



## BryanCramer (Mar 3, 2013)

Basically yes they do want to pay for things electronically. I use PayPal, but I really don't understand how it would work for me. These customers want to "check out" right there on the site not having me send them emails back and forth linking them to PayPal to pay with credit cards. From what I understand PayPal doesn't give a complete "checkout" option just an add on to existing online store "checkout".


----------



## crb (Apr 12, 2017)

Look into sending a PayPal invoice. That would at least take care if the payment problem. The customer need not have a PayPal account to use it.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds like all you need is a Square card reader or something similar. https://squareup.com/

Etsy gives you at least a little bit of web traffic relatively cheap. If you were looking to sell higher volumes on etsy it takes some more effort and money. I have a handful of things on etsy, I only sell maybe one thing every month or two. But it's pretty much pocket change to keep the listings up. Just make sure you figure in the percentage they take into your price vs cost. I think esty, ebay, bonanza, etc are all around 3%. As is square.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I second Square if they are just wanting a secure electronic payment. Much easier than paypal for you as well. Just swipe and go.


----------



## BrenLeaf (Nov 24, 2018)

I agree Square for a secure payment and it's easy. Started with paypal invoicing but didn't end well so I switch to square. https://goo.gl/kmZdte


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

with low volume i suggest setting up a FB page and sell there.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Bryan watch this video, it sounds like you already have a website so this could be a great option
https://www.paypal.com/us/smarthelp/article/how-do-i-add-a-paypal-payment-button-to-my-website-faq3629


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

It sounds like you are looking for a simple way allow someone to order and pay online for items that don't require any customization. Etsy is probably your easiest and and cheapest option. Just make sure that you add in the listing fee and 8.25% of transaction and payment processing fees that they will add on at the time of the sale. Don't forget that shipping costs are included in the calculation. Unless you are planning to build your own website for marketing your stuff and building square integration into it, square is probably better suited for taking credit cards in person at craft shows or for custom orders for example.

Note: I haven't used Etsy but I did some research a while back when I was helping a friend determine the best way sell online. It was the simplest way to get started IMO.


----------



## BryanCramer (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the help! I guess I will have to look into PayPal more closely then. I didn't know about the invoicing capabilities but I am still trying to figure out how that button would work with my website. The button might be more hassle than its worth. Maybe I will try calling them. I will try Etsy too and see where it goes. That is probably the simplest option as I can easily link to my store from my website Facebook page and Instagram. I don't have any experience working with website code; I used GoDaddy's website builder to make my website.


----------

